# blacking out the a6



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

So all of the chrome on my car looks like it has had it. Even the roof rails are in bad shape with permanent oxidization that i scrubbed on all week end.I want to just mask it all off and spray it black but im not quit sure of the paint that will take the temp here in phoenix. I have a low pressure spray for my crome around the windows sprays super even no matter how sloppy you are.but the rails are going to need something different........any thoughts?








i like this car alot......not the wheels so much though.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

black trim FTW


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (derracuda)*

did you paint it? If so what did you use......very clean looking car.


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (Deathbot-b5)*

I am also interested in get rid of the nasty looking chrome in my car!!!!
What kind of spray should i use?...i live in CT...very cold weather...any suggestions, brands, tips?...
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (peperra)*

Im getting my car tinted next week. I was gonna ask them about tinting the trim, ill let you know what they say.


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (sleep.:R)*


I will post a better picture soon but i just went ahead and sprayed it with black chrome killer and masked the **** out of it.I just got done doing the hatch.......ill take more photos later.


----------



## 98AudiboyA4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (Deathbot-b5)*

Looks good to i'm loving the all black theme you got going on that's the look I'm going for this winter with me A4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nicely done 


_Modified by 98AudiboyA4 at 1:40 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (98AudiboyA4)*

Thank you......as soon as its dropped about 2 inches,ill be pretty happy.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Look for a product called PLASTI-DIP. You can find it at places like Lowes and Home Depot in the spray paint section usually. It works awesome, looks factory, and will outlast most other paints.


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (Deathbot-b5)*

no black trim but murdered out


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (DAROWDYAUDI)*

OOh.. me likey!


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (910_Industries)*

great looking tires!!!! the car looks amazing!!!


----------



## deucescorner (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (DAROWDYAUDI)*

man that looks sick, what size tires are you running and your what suspension do you have


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (deucescorner)*

I had those same wheels sitting in my kitchen for almost a year.....and then i sold them....im kicking my self right now. That car looks amazing.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (Deathbot-b5)*

I wonder if "whiting out" my white A6 would have the same effect?


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (EK20)*

As long as you like washing your wheels alot







There have been a couple cars to pull that off nicely.

Thanks for the compliments
Im running 235/35/19 generals on oem a8l. 15mm spacers in the rear
vogtland coils( vogtland slaps their sticker on kw coilovers though) full adj stainless body.
cant complain about them. car was lower before the pics and didnt rub. I daily it a bit lower than that height now.
Il probably start a build thread of sorts here shortly. I bought a motojack about a year ago and have been fabing up a class 3 hitch to hang my crf450 on. 
heres a couple shots of the engine bay.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (DAROWDYAUDI)*

Plasti-Dip ftw. did the grill surround, emblem and lower grill surround. next is lower headlight trim and trunk trim. come spring i'll do the windows


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_As long as you like washing your wheels alot







There have been a couple cars to pull that off nicely.

Haha, I'm not wild about washing the wheels every day, but black wheels with a white lip would be a way I'd like to go.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: blacking out the a6 (DAROWDYAUDI)*

looks amazing, but the center caps need to be black as well


----------

